# Getting Re Certified.



## dennykyser (Nov 28, 2007)

I was an EMT in the US Air Force for 2 years before I got out and because my state did not accept the National Registry, I ended up getting side tracked and took another career route. I now want to get back into EMS, I always loved and missed doing it, I was very good at it and was prepairing to take ACLS when I decided not to re enlist. 

It has been over 20 years since I was a Registered EMT so have to re take the entire coarse from what I understand. My problem is no one in this area is offering any class for a while. Is there any way to do this online and do the testing and practicals at a EMS facility. 

Also most of the classes around here are over an hour away, and if I take it in the winter weather can be a problem also some saturday classes will be imposible to make, are you allowed to miss X amount of classes, or make them up. 

I am not wanting to bypass all the work and learning, just frustrated that its only offered annually around here and the class is just winding down now. 

Thanks in advance for any information on this. 
Denny


----------



## firecoins (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes you would have to take the course a second time. 

Where do you live?  I am sure you can work something out with the instructor on winter weather.


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 28, 2007)

I was in a hurry to get started on my paramedic education, but at the time, as with you, the class was just a little over half way finished. I had no alternative, save taking it through some PDQ agency, but to wait the quality education I received. If EMS is in your blood, it will be there whenever the next class starts.  Good Luck!


----------



## dennykyser (Nov 29, 2007)

I am from NW Pennsylvania and Pa will accept any states EMS certification or the National. 

The closest place to take it would be Jamestown, Ny I am just a few miles from there. The next closest I guess would be Erie, Pa but that is over an hour and right in the Snow Belt. 

Will probably try to get into the Jamestown class as soon as the schedule comes out. 

I was not sure if you missed any classes you had to retake the class, am hoping you can remake some of the classes if you cant make them. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------

